# Need A Scope for My Savage 204



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am looking for a scope that I will be able to do some target shooting and Varmit hunting with on my 204 Savage. I don't want to break the bank in order to put a good scope on this gun either. Just something that will fit the gun nicely. I have no intention of putting a Zeiss, Leupold, or such scope on this gun, just want something that will work really well with the gun, Just curious to see what everyones opinions are thanks.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I am in the same boat. Just got a savage 204. $300.00 on clearance!

I am using a 243 right now that will get me through the winter. In the meantime I will put cash away for a good scope. Ilook at it like this: The Savage 204 is a tack driving instrument. Its gonna send a screaming bullet at a target that is tougher than average, likely a long way off, and not likey to offer a lot of chances. If you put cheap glass on that little rocket you might as well shoot a 30-30 or something.

My plan is something in the 300.00 range. Not a swarovsky by any means, but not junk. My eye is on the Bushnell series that has the moisture proof coting on the lenses. 3200 elite I think it is. They say it wont *** or frost up. Handy for any gun.

This will be the best scope I own. I dont have anything snazy on my deer rifles and usually do well. That 204, its a coyote sniper. Precision work! I am throwing some cash in jar each paycheck. By July, I will be in business! Spend some money on this gun, if no other. The cash you saved buying the super accurate Savage can be spent on the optics


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

300 bucks for that rifle!

Holy Christ! I think the next gun I buy is going to be a Savage 204. I was looking at some yesterday but the only ones I saw had the thick bull barrell and I don't want that for calling coyotes. I have a Scheels brand scope right now on my Ruger .243 and I love it. Seems very accurate and reliable. Over the counter lifetime warrenty.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

don't overlook the BSA scopes... they are medium priced, but they are good... have one on my 300 WBY. holds up very well and is accurate.

:sniper:


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow! I wish I could find one of them for 300 bucks! 
Be careful with those cheap scopes though, some of them ain't worth a poop.
I've had several that didn't last a month before they fell apart or something so I had to throw them away (they were 3 of the most popular cheap brands) Haven't tried a BSA yet, they might be ok? 
I've had great luck with Leupold, but they are getting too spendy for me.
The last scope I bought was a Nikon 3X9 Buckmasters from Wally World for $199.00, Got it on a .223 and I really like it so far, It has a lifetime warranty too.

I have found this quote to be very much the truth, "Buy quality optics and you will only cry once"


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Just got a BSA 3x9x40 for my dad for Christmas for his .17HMR and he couldnt get it zeroed, but i have one on my .17HMR that is a 3x9x50 and it shoots a hole in a hole at 150yds. Also I have a BSA on a 22 that is perfect. Had a Mauser 30-06 sporterized by the way with the same kinda scope I have on my .17HMR and it wouldnt zero. Best scope to go with fot the money is a SWIFT, they have as gooda warranty as Leupold. I have one on my pump 30-06 and it is perfect real clear glass.....You can get a good one for about 150.00


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Go to www.sportsmansguide.com thay have good quality scops for a good price.


----------



## predatorchamp (Dec 17, 2008)

take a look at Nitrex i just bought one for my savage 204 in a 6-20 x 50 and it is sweet it was $400 and worth every penny, they also make a 3-10 x 50 for $329 dont buy cheap glass you will kick yourself in the head although i think some companies make deacent scopes for cheap like BSA but i have gone through 2 bushnell banner 4-12 because they are crap. hope this helps


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Bushnell 3200 3x9 with firefly rectile and rainguard really good scope for the money. The crosshairs take a little getting used to. I have no complaints 239.00 that was a couple years ago.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Burris Fullfield II 6.5-20 on my CZ 527 left hand American .204 . It was a bit pricey, but a friend gave me a Cabelas gift cerficate for some work i did. It works great and his fine crosshairs that won't cover up the target when its far away.


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

Bushnell 4200 10x you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Predda gedda isn't the 10x a little to much at close range.


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not had a problem i guess. If your calling in a yote you should have the cross hairs on him, get him to stop and then shoot. Now if the yote is less than 50 yards and you miss, then yes 10x might be a bit much when he takes on running. I have a 10x on my -250 that is my calling and P-dog gun.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, nothing like digging up a 2 year old post. How many pages back was this topic?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol yeah this is an old post


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

I didnt realize it was that old, I hope he found a scope


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nah he is probably usin iron sights :wink:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i dont think savage puts iron sites on the 204... that makes life a challenge...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol guessing shots or what hehe


----------

